# Hate to interupt a "quiet board" like this,BUT



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Seabear is staying in my rooms this weekend.. He just came in and showed me a digital photo of two fish he caught today in Ocock,48" and 52"... There was at least two red ones out there today...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sweet! just more fuel fer the fire to get Bucket and Bassn down south!
Thanxs DD!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OBTW,Nsearch*

Bear measures his fish fork length like I do...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang!Thems some cows


Far down south ehh?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DOH! Went North when I shoulda gone south.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I can tellya south..*

 I don't post "exact locations".. *Especially since,he was not elbow to elbow...*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ya can pretty well"make book"a FHB 's gonna gettem one when ya thinks they ain't....nice feesh Seabear !!!.....the R


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Cdog you didn't stay here long enough to get our exciting Striper fishin.You gotta put some time in somtimes.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BgJeff....The Dog has put his time in....The man is abot nutz over feeshin as I am.......Have ya seen the feesh that FHB(Cdog) has caught?

Well Dog,sorry ya missed the skunk fest with me and Chest2head,but planning a a lil road trip down South reel soon!
It was litteral elbo 2 elbow @ SP.....maybe was snagged 8 times!

Gimme a hollar when you are plannin your trip


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice drummies


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well,thats alright them Drum can get me excited too;I'll be going after them in about 2 2/2 mounths at the Barrier Islands of VA.A drive further south is always worth it.Go get them Reds Cdog!


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Thanks Guys*

it was nice to catch them rascals with no one around.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Post some pics,silly...


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*how ya*

do it over here


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Neil, ya have to be a supporter to post pics off your Hard drive. If they are already on a uploader than ya just click IMG in th post an post em that way.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog,next time you stay here,show me that one please.. Ya remember all the problems you first had on the "ole board"? Well,just double them for this "chimp" here...  Seabear ain't far behind me either from what he has said...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep DD I remember all th red X's.  Be more than glad to show ya next time down.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Clay*

what is the deal with the red X,s


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not sure, but I believe they mean that you don't have a valid internet addy for th pic. I used to use Trey's photo uploader to put my pics on th net an then go over an copy th addy an post here or on DD's board. Lost th uploader shortcut though. Once you are a supporter here though you can upload photos into th gallery an then post em in threads.


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Here ya go


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks Billfish..*

I could have done that,and appreciate you doing it,but I would like to have the pic come on instant like they do off the uploader.. Thanks,for helping...  They are two "spectacular photos"!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Ya mean like this DD?*


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

C-Dog you the man. How do you post a photo like that?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Purdy Work Dawg!!!*

Next time down,pllleeeeeeeease...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hope this helps some others also*

 .

Since you are a supporter Billfish, go to th Photo gallery an click on upload photo. Follow directions and upload it off your Hard Drive. Once it is in th gallery you can post it on threads here using th "IMG" button underneath "Size" when you are posting a reply. But here's a lil secret I found. If you just right click on th photo an select properties an copy it it will show up this size










But if you left click on it getting th bigger pic an then copy th URL under properties it show up like this












Hope this makes sence. 

Now if I can just catch one to post myself........


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats a nice Red.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I can see right now.*

Clay is well on his way to becomming a computer wizard ontop of being a seasoned fisherman.  Thank the good Lord! At least we'll all get some relief with the tech support. Just bust'in your chopps pal, I'm sure you know that. .....Tightlines


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey, CDOG to heck with the pic, I'd like someone to show me how to make the FISH bigger??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde, I'm just honing my pic posting skills for when I catch some biguns again. LOL

JayB, I'm trading pic posting tips for fishing info. Should in theory help me supersize my fish this year.


----------

